# What is the proper way to transfer a betta from one tank to another tank?



## Bettafamily (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying 3 new tanks but I'm not sure how to tranfer my betta's :-?. Can u give me some information on how please. Thank you.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Anytime you transfer a fish to a new system or with 100% water changes it is best to acclimate them to both the chemistry and temp...

Easiest method-by using a small bare container-like the small temporary cups some Bettas are sold in.....dump half the water out and slowly add small amounts of the new tank water to the Betta in the holding cup over 10-15 min or to their tolerance....you may have to repeat this once-dump half the water then add the new water.....

Once properly acclimated-net the fish or if most of the water in the holding cup is the new tank water-lower the cup in the new tank and allow them to swim out

Never add any of the water from the pet shop to the new tank....
Always use a dechlorinator with any water used for the fish if on city water supply.....


----------

